# Chrome OS Sound issues..



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Install went great but I had no sound. The solution below worked. I just cant seem to save it with the following instructions.

So what Im asking here is how to save my setting from step 1, because the below instructions are not working for me...

*Solution : Follow the steps below to solve issues with sound*

Open a terminal aka command prompt by pressing Ctrl + Alt + T
Write "shell" and press enter
Write "alsamixer" and press enter
You will get an audio control panel. Use up arrow key to increase the master volume. Use left/right arrow keys to move from slider to slider.
Press Esc to exit. Now this will only remain like this untill next reboot.
*If you want to make the changes permament follow the steps below :*

Write "sudo mount -o remount, rw /" and press enter ( This has mounted the filesystem with write permissions)
Now write "sudo alsactl store" and press enter
That's it .. this should resolve your low volume or no sound issue.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Why not set up a cron job to do this at every boot?
As a workaround to a proper fix I mean.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes I could do that (with a little help) 

But my main focus here is just getting the setting to save...


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Chrome OS? Chrome OS? I'm intrigued, where did you download that from?


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

It's Really Chromium OS (free open source and no auto updates like googles chrome os)
basically just a browser, buts thats all I really need for my netbook.. Love the fact that you can browse where ever you want knowing that getting a virus is virtually impossible...

DL: http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/vanilla.php
How To: http://www.techspot.com/guides/399-chrome-os-usb-virtual-machine/
Perm Install: http://chromestory.com/2010/09/how-to-install-chromium-os-on-your-netbooks-hard-drive/


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

peck1234 said:


> Write "sudo mount -o remount, rw /" and press enter ( This has mounted the filesystem with write permissions)


I notice there is a space before the ,rw

Is that exactly how you typed it? There should be no spaces between the mount options:

```
sudo mount -o remount,rw /
```
Does it ever prompt for the user or root password? I'm not familiar with how ChromeOS handles root privileges. You can always try su instead of sudo:

```
su -c "mount -o remount,rw /"
```
Then repeat with the alsactl part.

I would find it very strange if it executes commands as root without requiring a password. It would seem like a security flaw.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Flan, will give it a try. As for Chrom/Chromium OS su privilages will (and never will) be granted for security reasons.

Anywayz I;ll post back and let you know how the commands go.

Thanks again


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Almost forgot. Not sure if this applies to ChomeOS, but it is related to Linux in general. The "alsa" service must be set to start automatically in order to load the settings stored with alsactl. Using alsactl on its own isn't enough. It must be read upon bootup with the alsa service. It's something I learned using ArchLinux.

How do you configure services under ChromeOS? I'm not sure. I would assume that the alsa service is configured to start on bootup by default.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Not sure how to configure "services" in chrome os. I honestly dont think there is any! lol
Anyway the commands above still didn't work.... think I mite just lay off this one for awhile and wait for a stable channel.


----------

